# Velocity Keyswitch Multiscript



## Big Bob (Jul 6, 2015)

Here is another (very reasonably priced) multiscript for your toolbox that you may find useful, at least until NI delivers a VST3 version of its plugin for our DAWs. It gives you access to all 64 Kontakt MIDI channels from your DAW and uses keyswitch velocity to reduce the number of keyswitches typically required for larger templates. Using keyswitch velocity was suggested to me by my friend Tod Stillwell and it inspired me to write this script. Hopefully, others will find this as useful as Tod and I have.







*User Guide Overview*​ This script can allow you to break the 16-channel barrier of VST2 and enable your DAW to access all 64 of Kontakt’s MIDI channels. You can insert a single instance of Kontakt with up to 64 different instruments and your DAW will be able to ‘reach’ all of them via special velocity keyswitches that you set up. Your DAW will be able to switch between these instruments even if they are locked. The script is easily configured to accommodate various combinations of instruments and articulations to support most any project. In many cases, projects that now require 3 or 4 instances of Kontakt can be handled with a single instance of Kontakt.

The script requires no custom graphics to be added to your computer —yet provides an extremely clean and user-friendly human interface that uses minimal panel real estate. However, before attempting to use this script you should thoroughly read through this User Guide at least once. There is a bit of a learning curve to get over before you can get the benefit of what this script can do for you.

********************************************************************
As always, double or triple your money back if you are not completely satsified with your purchase of this script 

Rejoice,

Bob

*EDIT: This script has been updated to V111, please re-download.*


----------



## d.healey (Jul 6, 2015)

Lovely interface work  Thanks Bob


----------



## vicontrolu (Jul 6, 2015)

Very nice Bob!


----------



## tomaslobosk (Jul 6, 2015)

as always, genius work Bob 
thank you!


----------



## DynamicK (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks Bob.....very useful


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks Bob that looks fantastic!


----------



## wst3 (Jul 7, 2015)

WOW! It is like you read my mind! Brilliant idea Bob, thanks so much for this! (I know how I'll be spending my evening now!!)


----------



## Breeder (Jul 9, 2015)

Really nice, thank you Big Bob!


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for the thanks guys.

To incorporate a suggestion from Breeder, this script has been updated to V111. 

A pair of Auto-Assign buttons have been added to make it easy to assign keyswitches for all 16 channels with one click. To use these new buttons, just assign either the lowest keyswitch or the highest and then click the 'From Lo Key' or 'From Hi Key' button respectively. All 16 channels will be assigned to consecutive keyswitches.

To get this latest version, just download V111 from the original post.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Breeder (Jul 19, 2015)

That's exactly what I had in mind! Big, big thanks Big Bob!!


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey Bob, that is a really nice script! At first, I got it the wrong way, but reading the manual, cleared that quickly!  I wonder: would it be possible to just have all midi input channels (1-16) have access to all Port A-D slot 1-16? In my case, I always wanted a mix of the key switch approach and the articulation per channel approach, because both have their merits.
This is a script I wrote about 2 years ago. It is pretty straight forward: You just select per input channel (1-8), where to start ("select starting point"). The switching method is program change, so with the starting point port A channel 1 selected, PC 1 is Port A channel 1, PC 2 is Port A channel 2, ... PC 17 is Port B channel 1, and so on up to PC 64 Port D channel 16.
It worked pretty well, I even figured out how to prevent sticking notes, when a key switch is activated during held notes. With this script you can have up to 8 input channels from you DAW (could be even more, but 8 was enough for me). Each one can access up to 64 slots of the Kontakt instance via program change 1 - 64. However, after using this during work I had some problems in busiy passages, which I could never really figure out the reason for ... My scripting skills have become a little rusty in the meantime, so maybe you or someone else with better skills may want to have a look at it.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 24, 2015)

> My scripting skills have become a little rusty in the meantime, so maybe you or someone else with better skills may want to have a look at it.


I'm afraid it will have to be 'someone else' since I have 'retired' 

OK now back to my Sherlock Holmes movie.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 24, 2015)

That's alright, Bob! I now see, I am keeping you away from the important stuff, you retired guys do all day. Don't feel disturbed at all. What Sherlock Holmes is it, if I may ask? The Cumberbatch Holmes? Or the Downey Jr. one? Or some really old one, a youngling like me in his 30ies wouldn't even know the actors name? 
Cheers.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 25, 2015)

> Or some really old one, a youngling like me in his 30ies wouldn't even know the actors name?



Oh mostly I like to re-watch the Basil Rathbone/Nigel Bruce series made in the 40s although once in a while I switch to the Jeremy Brett stuff. So I guess you would say 'some really old one' 

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Breeder (Jul 25, 2015)

If you haven't, you should definitely check out the latest Sherlock series with Cumberbatch...first and second season are really good. A bit different, but interesting none the less


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 25, 2015)

Cumberbatch is a fecking genius.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 25, 2015)

I agree! The Cumberbatch Sherlock Holmes is one of the best things that TV has come up with in this Century so far ...


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey thanks for the suggestion guys. 

I'll get the Cumberbatch DVDs but, I am a little dubious about the 'modern' setting. That is a bit of a problem with the Rathbone/Bruce series of 14 movies. Only the first two were set in the Victorian London era, the remaining twelve were brought forward to the World War II era.

Two things I really like about the Jeremy Brett series is that they are not only set in the proper era but the stories are pretty much true to the originals from Conan Doyle. Part of the 'charm' of watching *old* Shlock movies is in the nostalgia of a bygone era.

Of course another problem for me with newer movies is that they often contain way too much violence and bad language. I guess that would be a question for those of you who have viewed the Cumberbatch series, how are they in this reqard?

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 26, 2015)

I am an atheist, so I wouldn't notice, when there are a lot of swear words, because those do not offend me at all. I am also not sure how to shoot a Sherlock Holmes movie without violence ... isn't violence part of his job description? :-D
Well, I guess, I am the wrong guy, to tell you what you wanna know. I can only say, those are brilliant films.


----------



## Breeder (Jul 26, 2015)

I wouldn't say there is an excess use of bad language and violence in latest Sherlock series. It tries to do things in an "updated" fashion, changing stuff and adapting it to modern times in which the series takes place.

If you stick with it, I promise you will love the last episode of season 2, The Reichenbach Fall, which is inspired by the The Final Problem story. Not to say other episodes are bad, but this one really puts a crown on the whole thing. Season 3 is IMHO terrible, but for reasons I can't disclose due to spoilers, I promise that you will watch it all :D


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 26, 2015)

Personally I think The Hound of Baskerville episode was nothing short of spectacular.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 26, 2015)

Maybe some of you scripting gurus might want to take a look at my program switch multi-script and tell me what you think of it. Not to keep you off the original topic of this thread, which of course is Serlock Holmes!


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys but, I think I'll stick to my old stuff. More my speed. 

And sorry to hear about your belief (or lack thereof) FriFlo. I can only hope that someday you will rethink your position. Eternity is a very, very, long time.:(

Rejoice,

Bob

BTW I must agree with FriFlo, my little response to his post seems to have gotten this thread quite a bit off topic. My apologies for that. 

Maybe one of you could take a peek at his script and offer some useful comment?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 26, 2015)

You shouldn't be sorry for anyone's belief, Bob. We all make our own choices and live with them, and if we're fine with our choices, why would that bother you? Gathering sheep to "your side" is bound to produce more trouble than worth, but that's a very diferent topic so let's not go there.

The universe was just fine without us, long before we even came into existence. It will also be fine after we all vanish, too. Consoling myself with made up stories by other people just to "keep the herd in place" simply isn't my kind of thing. :D I'm perfectly fine with there being nothing after I die.

In fact, it's not nothing. The lump of particles and energy that was me will get dispersed and continue to be a part of the universe, just in a different form. Probably becoming oil, after some hundreds of thousands of years. Gotta fuel all the new cars then, haha!


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 26, 2015)

Well Mario, as I've said to you before, if your view is correct our beliefs won't matter one way or the other. But, if my view turns out to be right, I'm afraid it will be a different story entirely. So, believe me when I say, I almost hope for your sake that you are right.

Also, please believe me when I tell you that I am not trying to get anyone to join my club to boost its membership and give me brownie points. What I say, I say only out of love and concern for others who may someday regret making a bad decision. At least remain open, future circumstances may change what you think today.

*With that out of the way, Tod just informed me that he is having some kind of Reaper/Kontakt interaction that is causing the Velocity Keyswitch script to do weird things and he asked me if I'd mind if he asked you to try to lend a hand. If you can find some time for this, I would appreciate it you would try to help Tod through this. 

However, from Tod's description of the problem, I seriously doubt that its a scripting problem per se. Seems more like some quirky Reaper/Kontakt 'handshake' interaction or lack thereof. 

But one never knows so I sent Tod the KSE Source Code for V111. Hopefully he will post it or otherwise make it available for you or anyone else who might be willing to pitch in here.*

And now, I really am going to go back to my very peaceful retirement 

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Tod (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi folks,

I have just released a set of video tutorials on using this multiscript in Reaper but you should easily be able to relate them to whatever DAW you are using.

http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=165310


----------

